# Faults to fix on this doeling?



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

She's unfreshened, currently 5 months and gaining 10+lbs a month so should be breedable by Fall. Wanting to know what she needs improved. Would also like to know any good points she has as well, of course  I also am placing a photo of a buck who I have access to to see if he'd be a good fit.

Thank you in advance. Also note she has an injury to right hind leg so if she seems to be favoring it, that's why.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I knew about this breed but I only know boers. Hopefully someone will chime in soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look nice but I'm not a good judge.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I also am not much help with dairy conformation although think your doe is a lovely gal!

I am curious though - I thought LaMancha bucks could not be registered with elf ears and that only gopher ears are acceptable - is that not true?


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Shes a very pretty little doeling!  How old is the buck? I would like to see stronger pasterns, a little leveler rump and a little better blending from neck into the withers. Me personally, i wouldnt breed those two together, but that is just my opinion! I would wait for others to chime in. Although he does seem to have fairly good pasturns, he seems to have a *slight* roach back, and is a little short bodied for my preference. But im very picky when it comes to pairing a buck and doe together. Your doeling is lovely though


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> I am curious though - I thought LaMancha bucks could not be registered with elf ears and that only gopher ears are acceptable - is that not true?


Bucks cannot have elf ears, you are correct. The buck seems to have gopher ears, but its hard to tell with his coloring.


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

She's a nice little doeling. I always like that gold/white coloring and she is a stylish young girl.

Pros:
Nice depth of body
Feminine neck
Nice angulation to the rear legs
Looks like she has good width throughout though I would maybe like to see a little wider in the hips
Level over the loin and chine
She looks pretty wide in the escutcheon

Cons:
Steep in the rump
Weak pasterns
She appears to toe out. Quite a bit in the back, might be partly because of her injured leg, and a little in the front
I would like to see her sharper in the shoulder
Needs some smoother blending, mainly in the neck/chest area
I would like a more feminine head as well. She has a very strong nose bridge and looks chunky in the jaw area.

I, like LamanchaAcres, am not very impressed with the buck. While he has some qualities that could help improve areas in your doeling, like stronger pasterns, a little more level rump, and higher in the shoulder, he has more things that I dislike about him. I also think is he is short bodied, he looks heavy shouldered, looks like he toes out both front and back, roached in the chine, and lacking smooth blending. And while lamanchas are a medium sized breed, he looks rather short for what I assume is a yearling or two year old. If you are able to find another more suitable buck, I would take that instead. But if not, its not the end of the world since its only her first freshening. Since he does look like a smaller buck, it would be a good breeding to a kid. And from what I can tell he does have the proper gopher ears which is a plus. I hope this helped!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I agree with the others assessments. If you can find a better buck do that


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

Buck is not elf eared, he's purebred with gopher parents, registered and I believe he's been shown as well. The pic doesn't do him justice and he is out of champion parents

Although I do agree with all said.


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

I also forgot to mention she is Nubian cross!!! Hence the Roman nose! So I have Nubian bucks as an option as well!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

GeorgiaBrownRIP said:


> Buck is not elf eared, he's purebred with gopher parents, registered and I believe he's been shown as well. The pic doesn't do him justice and he is out of champion parents
> 
> Although I do agree with all said.


Does he improve udders/throw nice udders?

Would you prefer to work up to American lamanchas or do you like recorded grades?

If you like the crosses and there's a nicer Nubian available maybe do that.


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

If you know he has daughters that show improvement then he might be a good idea. It's just what I see from the picture I don't like. 

I thought she might have had some Nubian in her. The breed of buck you decide to use depends on what you want and have available to use. If you want to eventually breed up to purebred, Lamanchas would be the best choice. But if that doesn't matter to you, you can breed her to a Nubian buck and eventually get American Nubian kids from her descendants. Personally, with her being an experimental, it would depend on what the buck looks like and if you know what kind of kids he throws instead of the breed.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Shes a beautiful girl...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My opinion is, she's beautiful, and he's not a worthy enough to be bred to her. He's a little rough and unpolished compared to her beauty and grace. Not that there aren't things he could improve on her, the assembly of his neck and brisket is much better for instance, but it would be more of her improving him. 

Here's a list for ya 

Pros - 
Good wedge
Nice coloring
Good depth
Good wedge
Rear legs in good alignment from rear view
Good depth
Deep muzzle
Fairly long neck
Fairly slender neck
Okay curve to thigh
Smooth shoulder
Strong front legs
Straight front legs
Strong topline
Good overall appearance
Good dairy character
Okay brisket
Sharp withers
Fairly smooth withers
High withers
Smooth check muscle
Good rear width
Uphill
Well blended from neck to shoulder
Fairly tight toes

Cons - 
Could have better defined nostrils
Ewe necked
Just barely cow hocks
Toes out in rear legs
Short body
Short canons
Weak canons
Weak pasterns
Long pasterns
Thigh could have a smoother curve
Lacks brisket
Short face
Could be blended more smoothly from withers to neck
Could be blended more smoothly from neck to brisket


----------

